# Mini Horses vs Mini Donkeys



## Aped (Aug 11, 2009)

Can someone tell me or direct me to a place that will tell me the pros and cons of either? I have an acre of land and I just recently started with nigerian dwarf goats. I was always scared of caring for ruminants and equines mainly because I didn't know where to get hay or how to feed but now that I've learned quite a bit I think I could take on an equine, maybe just a little one. 

At first I though I wanted a mini donkey but I think donkeys are a bit loud and horses are quieter? I also see horses more as loners than I do donkeys. Would they need a companion? Do goats make good companions? 

Any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 11, 2009)

This is worth what you paid for it.  
Horses are VERY social animals.  They prefer another horse, and I have had 2 horses that didn't get along UNTIL they were the only two pastured together, then, they made peace.  There are numerous stories of nervous Thoroughbreds calmed by a horse-friend, goat-friend, dog-friend, or, even a cat-friend.  (Go watch the movie, "Seabiscuit" that came out a few years ago--great story and "horse-educational" as well.)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0329575/
Don't know much about goats, except that an acquantaince of mine LOVES his Miniatures.  Horses DO bite and kick and, they are rumored to be the ONLY vegetarian on the top 10 list of animal intelligences.  So...they can get into things and learn to open gates, etc.  Otherwise, if you spend time with them, are you are NOT going to ride or drive them, where your safety is a concern, they are about as easy to train as a dog.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini donkeys are very protective of their "hooved family" and will go after anything canine or even feline from my experience.


----------



## mully (Aug 12, 2009)

I have mini donkeys and goats in together and they do great.  I think the mini donkey has it all over a mini horse.  They are very social, yes they bray but not to obsession. Jacks need to be castrated if they are not to breed as they can get a little wild at times


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 12, 2009)

Horses are not loners at all, but can if required live without other equines. While I love donkey's, if you want something a bit quieter you might want to go with the Miniature Horse. You're going to need to watch out for things like founder and colic with the little ones, but most are fairly easy keepers.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 14, 2009)

Little mini "hee haws" are so cute though!   I love mini horses too, they get into all kinds of mischief!


----------



## rebelshope (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it is wonderful that you want to ad a equine to your life. I love both horses and donkeys, mini full sized, you name it. 

I highly suggest you take a few lesson from someone local to you before you new friends. Not riding if you don't want, but just someone to show you how to handle either a donkey or a horse. If I were you I would contact a local stable or even put an ad on craigslist for someone to give you some horsemanship classes. They can show you how to pick out a hoof, groom, lead, and what to look for in caring for you new pals. That person can help you to find a farrier, vet, hay supplier, etc. If you don't want to pay, see if you can volunteer at a equine therapy program.

Yes pals, even with goats I would suggest getting two of whatever you want, or one of each. They are social animals. I will tell you that for every happy ending of a donkey/horse and a goat, I know someone who had a bad one. Goats chew tails, donkey or horse harasses goats. It really is a crap shoot. 

I have both donkeys and horses. Both are extremely sweet and friendly. My horses and donkeys all run up to me in the pasture to be pet and scratched. I could not choose one over the other. My donkey lets me know when I am late to feed, but my mini horse is just as loud when he sees me coming.


----------



## busterduck (Nov 13, 2009)

Aped said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me or direct me to a place that will tell me the pros and cons of either? I have an acre of land and I just recently started with nigerian dwarf goats. I was always scared of caring for ruminants and equines mainly because I didn't know where to get hay or how to feed but now that I've learned quite a bit I think I could take on an equine, maybe just a little one.
> 
> At first I though I wanted a mini donkey but I think donkeys are a bit loud and horses are quieter? I also see horses more as loners than I do donkeys. Would they need a companion? Do goats make good companions?
> 
> Any thoughts would be helpful


Mini Horse
Flighty (therefore easy to begin leading due to flight instinct)
Friendly
Bite and kick (more than mini donkey's)
Have an attitude (we call it short horse complex)
Adorable
Not usually good on pasture as they will over consume.


Mini Donkey
NOT flighty (you have to train them to move with kindness)
Extremely Friendly (will want hugs all day and will climb  in your lap)
I have NEVER had a mini donkey kick (perhaps this is because they are not easily scared?)  No bite either
Very laid back and would perfer to walk rather than run around.
Adorable
Good on pasture as they do not overconsume like horses.
They will bray.  Mostly it is my Jacks who bray.  They only do it when someone is  coming down our driveway.  NEVER AT NIGHT.  My Jennets do not bray.  They make rather soft cooing noises (sort of like a whisper bray).

(My mini donkeys (I have several) get along GREAT with my dogs, cats and chickens.  They are trustworthy for a two year old to climb on and around them.  I would NOT trust a mini horse in the same way.  The big difference is that the Mini Donkey was domesticated much longer and has lost the "flight" instinct.  A mini horse has not.


I hope this helps.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it depends on the individual mini be it horse or donkey. I've had mini horses that little ones could climb all over, and I've known people with mini donkeys who have killed the family dog, and kicked the snot out of people and fences.  My mini horse were not flighty, lazy, but not flighty, and they were fine on my pasture.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 14, 2009)

I know tons of locals who have their mini horses on pasture 24/7 with no issues, but the trick to that is, mini horses and donkey's don't need extra nutrition. hay in the winter, grass in the summer. keep them off grass in the spring, perhaps you can create a small drylot for them.

and just to be clear, there was a person in the next town over who had a bunch of sheep, she got rid of them, and bought a mini donkey. two weeks later i drove by and that mini donkey was foundering like crazy on her sheep grass.


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 3, 2010)

I reccomend mini horses...because I own one. They are wonderful lil animals..quiet,and alot of love to give. But you MOST work with it or it will go wild...lol and they can sometimes be mean*depending on temperment) and they need to be put in check or they will walk all over you(just like any other animals!). I would reccomend getting a pair. you wouldnt want it getting lonely. And mini donkeys are louder...and can be more mean(at least at my experience). Plus with minis,they are great for small children,can be broke to ride and drive,and you can do a vareity of things with them. And you can even start showing yours if you want too! And most are cheaper,and many people breed them. They are very easy keepers. They tend to get fat easily,so dont give much hay. Make sure you get yours from a reputable breeder!!


----------



## Horsiezz (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh ya...heres the website link to where I got my mini. They have QUALITY minis for cheap(if you get a foal). Mine was $400. 
http://www.freewebs.com/taxesacres/
I saw you were in PA...this place is in OHio. Not that far. 
Just thought I would share.  Any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Apr 4, 2010)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Little mini "hee haws" are so cute though!   I love mini horses too, they get into all kinds of mischief!


What mini bray? Good heavens, minis bray bigger than a barn!

We had a mini jack named Peppy. Brayed at 6:30 AM every day, 365 days a year, even changed for the time changes! Better than a rooster. He'd have done fine with goats, however the donkeys are stinkers. I'd go with a mini horse for the first time around, just be careful what you feed so it doesn't founder or get too fat .


----------



## havencroft (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like naturally everyone "recommends" what they like and have, which is logical and good.
I will jump on that band wagon,
we raise and show miniature horses and love them.
So they get my vote.
We really enjoy these little ones and find them to be great fun to drive.
Pasturing minis 24/7 can be a problem for some especially in the spring. I do watch and pull back to a drylot (or the weight watchers yard) any that I think are getting too heavy.

Other expenses are similar, as far as farrier, worming and vet work goes.

Our horses are not "flighty" but they are also well handled from birth, they love it when visitors come to see them and wait anxiously for their turn for petting and scratches.

They are quiet and easy to handle, they do prefer not to be alone, but I know quite a few who adapted well with regular daily attention, training and exercise. 
Different personalities and individuals make a difference they just aren't "all the same".
email me if you have questions about minis.

JMHO
Anne


----------



## Imthe momma (Feb 25, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a mini horse and a goat.I read that they make good companions. I also heard that donkeys are great protecters for chickens. Do ya have any chickens?


----------



## havencroft (Feb 25, 2011)

We also have chickens, that are allowed to free range at  least when the weather is nice without any problems.
We raise and show our minis, so we are careful about goats though I have also raised pygmy goats with the miniature horses successfully. Some people have complained that the goats will chew off tails etc. on the little horses.
That wouldn't work well for the show ring.


----------

